

This is a really good idea for disrupting the RIAA. Think it'll work? - rms
http://www.sellaband.com/site/how-it-works.html

======
aaroneous
This won't have any impact on the RIAA.

Sellaband looks like another site trying to make a buck on the hard work and
naivety of struggling musicians. Their "expert" producers are c-list producers
at best, their A&R people aren't any of the industry's big names and are a
completely unnecessary part of the transaction. The company takes a publishing
% into perpetuity, owns masters, and it looks like they're over inflating
costs - that's probably where they're making their profit. This is a really
bad idea for any band, and a waste of money from the fan perspective.

Amie St. is a company that I think has some really good disruptive potential
in the music indsutry. I love the idea and am glad to see they're getting some
weight thrown behind them.

Zaydana: I think there's potential for someone to come in and do this
properly, Sellaband has exploitive industry slime all over it.

------
zaydana
I wasn't quite certain, then I looked at the "leaders". Theres already quite a
few artists who have raised over $25,000, and are over half way there! The top
10 artists alone have raised over $200,000 so far.

Its a great concept. It sucks for me though, because I had planned on doing
something similar, and now I find out my idea isn't that original :-(

